
Julia v1.2 has been released - kensai
https://devclass.com/2019/08/20/julia-1-2-gets-star-for-special-interest-computations/
======
kensai
Release notes here, quite a few changes in the standard library:

[https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/blob/v1.2.0/NEWS.md](https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/blob/v1.2.0/NEWS.md)

